# URL Parameter auslesen



## Puthy_ (10. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Stunden versuche ich eine Lösung zu finden, wie ich eine URL mit JSP auslesen kann. Verwende ich 'request.getParameter("para")' bekomme ich immer den Wert 'null' obwohl der Parameter existiert. 
Verwende ich 

```
Enumeration enumeration = request.getParameterNames();
   while (enumeration.hasMoreElements()) {
      String name = (String)enumeration.nextElement();
      out.write("name: "+name+"<br>");
   }
```

wird mir 'rewrite' ausgegeben. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich an die Parameter komme?

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus


----------



## citizen_erased (10. Mrz 2010)

in getParameterNames() stehen die Namen der im request (post und get) enthaltenen parameter, aber nicht deren werte. die findest du z.b. in getParameterMap(). zugriff dann über den namen des parameters


```
Map params = request.getParameterMap();
Object paraValue = params.get("para");
```


----------



## Puthy_ (10. Mrz 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ersteimal. Zumindest scheint es jetzt so, dass die Parameter gefunden werden. Das gibt zumndest die Methode "size()" an. Nur wie komme ich jetzt an den direkten Wert? mit paraValue erhalte ich nur Ausgabe wie [Ljava.lang.String;@a23610. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich jetzt den Wert normal auslesen kann. Was mach ich falsch? Sachen wie <%= paraValue %> funktionieren nicht. Irgendwie bin ich grad total verwirrt.


----------



## Puthy (10. Mrz 2010)

Haaa damn selber gefunden ^^

als Test sieht das bei mir jetzt wie folgt aus:


```
Map m = request.getParameterMap();  
 String[] vals = (String[])m.get("para"); 

String h = "";

for(int i=0; i<vals.length; i++){
	h += vals[i]+"<br>";
}

out.write("<br><br><br>"+h+"<br><br><br>");
```

Vielen Dank noch einmal


----------



## Puthy_ (10. Mrz 2010)

*damn* gerade musste ich leider feststellen, dass der o.g. Code nur auf einem Tomcat ohne rewrite läuft. Dort wo ich allerdings den Code einsetzen will, ist ein mod_rewrite vorhanden. Beim Auslesen der URL-Parameter bekomme ich nie die gewünschten Werte. Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Thief (14. Mrz 2010)

Vielleicht ist ja request.getQueryString() eine Möglichkeit?


----------

